# Naltrexone



## Monochrome (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else has tried this for these kind of problems? My psychiatrist suggested it because it has been shown to be helpful in some cases of dissociation/DP in trials - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=15876908 - be interested to know other people's experiences, although it hasn't really worked for me I'm planning to come off it


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

You need extremly high doses of naltraxone to close the kappa-opiopate receptor down-beteween 300-500.mg The kappa receptor is the prime suspect in DP. Naltrexone is highly selective for the mu opiopate receptor. I new drug will come out within the coming year -called nalmefene. Nalmefene can close the kappa receptor down in a dose between 20-60.mg. If kappa overactivity/and stress induced dynorphin the nalmefene should brake the disorder. Drop naltrexone you will only get a lots of side effect because you will not tolerete the doses needed to get a reponse.


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

Mayer-Gross said:


> You need extremly high doses of naltraxone to close the kappa-opiopate receptor down-beteween 300-500.mg The kappa receptor is the prime suspect in DP. Naltrexone is highly selective for the mu opiopate receptor. I new drug will come out within the coming year -called nalmefene. Nalmefene can close the kappa receptor down in a dose between 20-60.mg. If kappa overactivity/and stress induced dynorphin the nalmefene should brake the disorder. Drop naltrexone you will only get a lots of side effect because you will not tolerete the doses needed to get a reponse.


I had some pretty nice results from taking 150 mg of naltrexone for about a month and a half (15-20 percent improvement), but it definitely isn't a miracle drug (altho it definitely was nice). Also, I had the side effect of getting tired/groggy, and it messes with your sleep. Nalmefene seems like it's pretty much the same thing as naltrexone, except it causes "no liver toxicity" according to wikipedia- although it's still metabolized in the liver. What differences would nalmefene have? Would it just be the same thing, except tolerated to extremely high doses? Also, do you have an idea when it would be coming out?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nalmefene is very different from naltrexone. In humans nalmefene can block the effect of the kappa agonist dynorphin. In animals it can block the effekt of the kappa agonist Salvia A. Nalmefene is a universel opiopid blocker -is blocks all opioid receptor; Mu,kappa and delta in a normal dose. Naltrexone is potent mu receptor blocker with a low affinity for kappa and delta ( read you need a high dose to block kappa -around 300.mg for a full blockage) Nalmefene will be around within the coming year. The last test for the drug will come out in a muonth time and the the company will file for its app.

http://www.lundbeck.com/investor/pipeline/development_programs/default.asp


----------



## Monochrome (Mar 11, 2011)

It's good you had some kind of improvement with it sekhmet.. Hadn't heard of the other one, thanks for that Mayer-Gross, think I'll still avoid it - I'm fed up of meds anyway right now (take a lot for other mh problems)







I'll keep an eye out when it does come out though, if it looks like it's working more may be worth a try I guess..


----------



## Quicksilverarmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nalmefene is not available in the USA, but will be in Europe in 2012.


----------

